# Kennzahlenberechnung mit Excel & Access



## default_ (4. Feb 2014)

Mahlzeit!

Hab gerade einen Ferialjob für 4 Wochen angefangen und als Aufgabe soll ich die Kennzahlenberechnung ein wenig vereinfachen. Die Rohdaten kommen als Excel-Datei an. Auf diesen Rohdaten muss gefiltert und ein bisschen berechnet werden. Auch die Anzahl Funktion kommt oft zum Einsatz.

Wie würdet ihr an die Aufgbe rangehen? Ich habe erstmal Access bemüht, da man damit die Excel Dateien einlesen kann und per SQL Abfrage da schon was schönes zusammenbringt. Das ganze soll übrigens wieder nach Excel exportiert werden um damit Diagramme zeichnen zu können. 

Java kann ich halbwegs würd ich sagen (gegenüber anderen würde ich sagen ich kanns gut, aber in diesem Forumist die Konkurrenz zu groß :toll, mit VBA bin ich noch auf dem Kriegsfuß, darum hab ich mich an der Stelle gefragt ob das überhaupt der richtige Ansatz ist? Ich bin an kein Programm gebunden, ein ganzes Java-Projekt erscheint mir persönlich halt etwas zu aufwändig daür.

Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren 

Habt ihr irendwelche Ideen für mich? 
Etwas frustrierend alle 15 Minuten daran zu denken das ganze Konzept auf den Müll zu hauen und wieder neu anzufangen


----------



## JavaMeister (5. Feb 2014)

Was würde ich dafür bekommen, wenn ich deinen Job mache? 

---

Selbst wenn man hier etwas beisteuern sollte zu dem Problem, ist dieses nicht genau beschrieben. Das was du hier beschreibst trifft auf 99 % aller Excel-Anwendungen zu. Und bestimmt an die 80 % aller kaufmännischen Anwendungen.


----------



## default_ (5. Feb 2014)

Praktikantengehalt  

Im Grunde hast du mir die Antwort schon gegeben, ich werde das ganze jetzt mal nur in Excel aufziehen und sehen wo die Grenzen sind.


----------

